# opinions on GNU agro bindings



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen the new 2010 agro binding by gnu, they look hella sick. the way they're similar to flows with the step in but still give the two strap feel is awsome. their new locking systme is sick too. 
Has anyone used these yet?
Are they as good as they look?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gnu's are pretty much crap. The Gnu guy, Danny Kass, has never ridden them as far as I know. But he's been riding their boards forever. Weird huh?

If you want that speed entry two strap deal, Cinches are a much better choice. But Autos and Contrabands/Nitranes are even better than Cinches.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i think it's 2010 or 2011 that GNU is doing their own bindings instead of rebranding SP bindings


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

*I ride fastec*

I have last years version of the fastec binding from gnu and I love them ! Found this post when looking for deals on the new AR Gnu bindings to go with a board I just purchased. Great posts from teenies who have never seen them much used them and toe the line for the two strap bindings. I have been riding 25 years and can afford whatever equipment I want, ridden almost everything out there including all the true step-in bindings of the 90's. 

I have 3 sets of Flow and 1 set of the K2 Cinch bindings I will never use again. The K2's are heavy with the extra parts and with a year of riding the pivots loosened and made quite a bit of groaning while making turns.

Flows are flows, they break, the single strap needs to be broken in and soft to be comfortable, as soon as the straps get adjusted perfect the board screws loosen and you have to open them to tighten !

The Gnu's are very comfortable, very quick to get in and out of and while they have more parts than two strap bindings, they are not much heavier. Holding them in hand at shop you can't tell any difference in weight at all between the AR or Agro and the other brands high end bindings.

The two step open the highback and ankle strap auto opens works great, in easy and out easy. You can also open that ankle strap that auto opens with the highback to give the foot a rest while waiting in the lift line.

I ride in Wisconsin and our awesome 50 second runs ensure I am in and out of the binding MANY times a day, can't beat the rear entry or backdoor type bindings.

The riders who do nothing but park and ride nothing but the ropetows all day could care less about in and out don't need these.

So if you hate sitting and putting on your straps or want to get in and out fast then without loosing the performance of the two strap binding then the Gnu's are perfect.

If you think riding what Danny Kass rides will make you Danny Kass then do that....

Steveo


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

steveoa3d said:


> I have last years version of the fastec binding from gnu and I love them ! Found this post when looking for deals on the new AR Gnu bindings to go with a board I just purchased. Great posts from teenies who have never seen them much used them and toe the line for the two strap bindings. I have been riding 25 years and can afford whatever equipment I want, ridden almost everything out there including all the true step-in bindings of the 90's.
> 
> I have 3 sets of Flow and 1 set of the K2 Cinch bindings I will never use again. The K2's are heavy with the extra parts and with a year of riding the pivots loosened and made quite a bit of groaning while making turns.
> 
> ...


Well said. 

I'm getting rid of my K2 autos. I'm going to get a pair of Flow NXT-FSE or ATSEs (still haven't figured out the difference between the two) or the GNU AG bindings. I'm just afraid the ankle straps is going to bother me like it does on ever other pair of bindings on earth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

phile00 said:


> Well said.
> 
> I'm getting rid of my K2 autos. I'm going to get a pair of Flow NXT-FSE or ATSEs (still haven't figured out the difference between the two) or the GNU AG bindings. I'm just afraid the ankle straps is going to bother me like it does on ever other pair of bindings on earth.


I think the Gnu's I have (the mid-range one from last season) is more comfortable than the Flow 5's also from last year. I like the GNU AG but no deals on them yet online, the local shop has them 20% off but would not even speak to me hen I tired to buy them today. Not a soccer mom dressed like a skier so I get no joy from them.....

The only Flows I have found comfortable are older used ones where the single cuff has been well broken in ! Seems like when new they just bite into the foot when tight enough to give good control. Once that cuff gets worn in and looks like it's ready to be replaced, they get really nice ! I have a really old set of Flite 1's that are really comfortable...

My Gnus don't need to be as tight as the flows for good control (no heal lift), plus the ankle strap can be taken out a notch when in lift line like the old bindings from back in the day. I like a tight ankle strap for making turns but not when waiting in lift lines, can't do that with the Flow or K2 Cinch binding.

I'm really digging the GNU things these days, I have two Gnu Magne-Traction Boards and they are unreal on the Wisconsin crap snow. I'm turning into a total fan boy....

Steveo


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

steveoa3d said:


> I think the Gnu's I have (the mid-range one from last season) is more comfortable than the Flow 5's also from last year. I like the GNU AG but no deals on them yet online, the local shop has them 20% off but would not even speak to me hen I tired to buy them today. Not a soccer mom dressed like a skier so I get no joy from them.....
> 
> The only Flows I have found comfortable are older used ones where the single cuff has been well broken in ! Seems like when new they just bite into the foot when tight enough to give good control. Once that cuff gets worn in and looks like it's ready to be replaced, they get really nice ! I have a really old set of Flite 1's that are really comfortable...
> 
> ...


I have last years NXT-ATs on my other board. If you're going for flow, get only their high end stuff. Big difference. The ATs are great so far. No pressure points even with the new strap. There's a good degree of adjustability with the newer flows, it just looks like there isn't. I didn't know the high back could be pushed in until I actually called flow. It's deceiving. I *think* the high backs can even rotate on this year's flows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

i demod them last year at demo days in mammoth and i cant wait to get my hands on a pair of the AGs. before i tried them i wanted flow nxt or the targas from rome but once i but my feet in the gnus i was sold.


----------

